
Annual Protest to ‘Fight Krebs’ Raises €150K+ – KrebsOnSecurity - raybb
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/03/annual-protest-to-fight-krebs-raises-e150k/
======
raybb
I'm impressed they raised ~$165,000 this year and almost $300,000. I wonder
how many people donated and how big the average/median donation size were.

